

Now Dollar Shave Club Sells Hair Gel, Too - jabo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/25/dollar-shave-club-hair/

======
DonCarlitos
Harry's is so much better at razors & blades. Tried them both. Hated Dollar's
hardware. Love Harry's razor... and their blades are superior as well.

